# FS: 11/12 inch Female Marble Motoro Stingray



## master_j (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm selling my beautiful marble motoro stingray, I bought her from Charles last year April. She eats everything, especially the massivore sinking pellets, and she eats them like a monster! lol...... She is in great shape nice and plumpy! She has super nice colors and patterns! Hate to see her go, but I'm moving into a condo and I can't take her..... $320 also includes a bag of the sinking pellets!, she's about 15 inches now

Give me a call or text 604-779-8999, thanks! UPDATED PICTURE ON THE BOTTOM,


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

dammit!

she is pure goregous!

i wonder how it would work out with 2 ladies for my male to choose from


----------



## master_j (Apr 29, 2010)

she's back up for sale again, grew a bit too, i'm guessing 13/14 inches now.. $330.00


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

what size tank do you have her in? is it for sale?


----------



## master_j (Apr 29, 2010)

she's in a 120 gallon, and yeah it's for sale.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

How much for the tank?


----------



## master_j (Apr 29, 2010)

i'm open to offers


----------



## master_j (Apr 29, 2010)

i need this gone soon, throw some offers!


----------



## master_j (Apr 29, 2010)

She's back up for sale and even bigger now, about 15inches now! 350 obo! thanks!


----------



## master_j (Apr 29, 2010)

price drop, $320.00 thanks!


----------



## crs (Dec 1, 2011)

How much u bought from Charlie?


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

crs said:


> How much u bought from Charlie?


+1

i was also kind of curious..


----------



## master_j (Apr 29, 2010)

i think it was around 200 and it was 7/8 inches


----------



## master_j (Apr 29, 2010)

new price, $300.00 firm


----------

